# Carlisle vs Versico



## omahawildcat

Can anyone confirm that Carlisle holds a higher standard as to who they allow install their product vs. Versico?


----------



## 1985gt

Nope can't confirm it. I do know they don't like to have a contractor do both. They still allow it though. I don't know why they would be wanting a higher standard, they are both the same in just about every aspect.


----------



## LCG

Carlisle installers are regarded as tier top tier guys. You generally will not see Versico in big chain spec's. If a region only supplies Versico than a substitution will be made. 

I am a Carlisle guy and am one of a very select few in my state. There are several Versico guys, a pile of firestone guys, and more than enough GAF guys. 

I can tell you with absolute certainty. Carlisle carries more clout than all of them. If your certified Carlisle you can do WHATEVER you want with your company. Firestone is a close second.

Holding Carlisle and keeping Carlisle is paramount once you have it. If you have a choice, choose carlisle! 

We would drop all other TPO certifications to save Carlisle. It's a status thing I guess. When you are chasing big commercial, box stores, or government work. Carlisle has it covered. You don't waste time changing spec's. If you see TPO in the spec....Carlisle is in it!

I think I have made myself clear.:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy

Versico is where you get started. Carlisle is where you graduate after they know you aren't a hack and they (Carlisle) aren't risking their good name by certifying you. As best I can tell their details and specifications are the same (Versico vs Carlisle). 

I do agree the Carlisle guys all have egos  LOL I kid, I kid! I was Versico and Genflex certified when I owned my company, because I didn't have the right jobs to really go after a Carlisle certification. Now the company I work with is GAF certified. I prefer the Versico specs to be honest. Having said that when speaking with Versico managers and technical department, they were all carlisle employees. I guess Versico is nothing more than a shell company and a product label. I am looking to make a switch in my job, and one of the companies at the forefront of my possibilities is Carlisle certified. Maybe soon I can walk around with my chest pumped out too!


----------



## 1985gt

They are one and the same. The same inspectors come out to look at versico jobs and carlisle jobs. Carlisle owns versico I guess once we actually put down some Carlisle material we can pump our chest out too! Double so since we will be certified for both. From what I understand that doesn't happen very often.


----------

